# EBMM/SBMM 2018



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2018)

Don't see much so far related to NAMM besides a SBMM St Vincent in stealth black







And a new JP6 (yes, JP6) color


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2018)

And wasn't that stealth st. vincent from a while back? I don't know -- hopefully they wow us tomorrow!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2018)

narad said:


> And wasn't that stealth st. vincent from a while back? I don't know -- hopefully they wow us tomorrow!



Nah, it was an EBMM.

This is a Sterling. A budget model.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2018)

Ah, gotcha. Didn't catch that.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 24, 2018)

I really don't understand the decision for such a strange body shape.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 24, 2018)

Gold/Yellow sparkle with black hardware on that JP6? Some people are going to be super pleased with that.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 24, 2018)

I think it's great that JP has a successful career for -- what, 25 years? -- but I honestly don't get the fan worship him and his guitars get. I mean, they look nice, but they kinda look like a bunch of other guitars. Then again, that's preferable to the shovel thing he did a few years back. The JP2c is a sick looking amp, though.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I really don't understand the decision for such a strange body shape.



It was made to be comfortable to both men and women.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think it's great that JP has a successful career for -- what, 25 years? -- but I honestly don't get the fan worship him and his guitars get. I mean, they look nice, but they kinda look like a bunch of other guitars.



Fantastic sounding, playing, super-comfortable guitars which can hang with just about any guitar out there, at any price point. That have inspired tons of other musicians and have been owned and recorded with by just about everyone in the prog-metal scene, refined over the years by one of the genre-defining artists, who has been working in close collaboration with EBMM for decades (and not switching to other brands, who presumably would love to have him).

Pfft.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Forkface (Jan 24, 2018)

oh man that st vincent...
i wanted that specific color but i couldnt justify the price tag of the american one, ill probably get the sterling.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 24, 2018)

Also, whatever beef you might have with the rest of the line, what other guitars look like a JP6??


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 25, 2018)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Gold/Yellow sparkle with black hardware on that JP6? Some people are going to be super pleased with that.



I am some people. And from the look of that photo it will be stealthed with black hardware/ebony board.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jan 25, 2018)

I was kinda hoping to see a Sterling Armada.


----------



## teqnick (Jan 25, 2018)

gold jp6 is yes


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 25, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I really don't understand the decision for such a strange body shape.



_Somebody _hates women.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeah man, maybe if you had a boob or two, you'd understand.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

So a bunch of blah Sterlings and maybe a new JP6 colorway. 

Meh.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 25, 2018)

marcwormjim said:


> _Somebody _hates women.


Disliking the sig guitar = hating women? Uh, wtf are you babbling about?


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Jan 25, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Disliking the sig guitar = hating women? Uh, wtf are you babbling about?



Saying you hate women = being serious? Chill.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 25, 2018)

narad said:


> It was made to be comfortable to both men and women.





xzacx said:


> I love the St. Vincent model. Only reason I don't own one is how uncomfortable it is to play sitting in classical position. Such a cool guitar though.


So much for that. 

And I don't care for John Petrucci's playing all that much; sure he's talented, but the music bores me and comes off as really samey.


----------



## gunch (Jan 25, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think it's great that JP has a successful career for -- what, 25 years? -- but I honestly don't get the fan worship him and his guitars get. I mean, they look nice, but they kinda look like a bunch of other guitars. Then again, that's preferable to the shovel thing he did a few years back. The JP2c is a sick looking amp, though.




Fwiw I could go my entire life and never listen to DT and be 100% happy but the JP6 is a damn good design. The fact that you can snag one used for around 1000 bucks that still smokes 90% of everything out there is nuts


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 25, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> Fwiw I could go my entire life and never listen to DT and be 100% happy but the JP6 is a damn good design. The fact that you can snag one used for around 1000 bucks that still smokes 90% of everything out there is nuts


Like DT, I don't feel they are bad or great. I'm just sort of middle of the road with them, and JP's guitars. The only thing I think is great is the JP2C, and I'm sure the drop sonic, crunch lab, and liquifire or whatever are great as well. As for guitars, I'm most comfortable on an Ltd or ESP neck. The thin U necks fit my hands perfectly, while most of the rest of the stuff I've tried -- which isn't everything, or even a JP6 for that matter -- has fucked with my wrist. Like I said, I'm not sure about the JP6 necks, but it doesn't appeal to me enough to pursue it. And if others enjoy it, then cool.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

I wasn't really into JP models until I tried one. I thought they looked kinda ugly and didn't offer the exact specs I wanted, but I'm glad I gave them a shot.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 25, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Disliking the sig guitar = hating women? Uh, wtf are you babbling about?



It was a thing. I’ll summarize:

-EBMM tells Annie Clark to design her own signature guitar. Similar to Homer Simpson designing a car, the result exhibited...shortcomings.

-EBMM reveals the guitar to unanimous ridicule, throwing them into damage control mode: Taking a cue from the cynical route Sony settled on in attempting to mitigate the universal disdain their Ghostbusters reboot received, a narrative was pushed that dismissed criticism as mere mysoginy. This required all indulging in recreational outrage to pretend the initial reveal didn’t include a video of Annie Clark bragging that she settled on the shape because it was both slimming and complimented her outfits.

- The guitar actually sells well, and the controversy angle is dropped immediately. The import model is promoted as “Annie Clark’s visionary and barrier-breaking design, finally presented in an affordable package.”

- Each time someone new discovers the guitar and comments on the immediately apparent lack of ergonomics specific to the prospect of strumming a bowtie Bugs Bunny struck with a mallet, the opportunity to jokingly accuse them of hating women is presented.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jan 25, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I really don't understand the decision for such a strange body shape.


Don't know - John Petrucci likes it and the customers as well...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 25, 2018)

the st vincent is also now their best selling guitar ever. it has already outsold all of the jp's put together.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 25, 2018)

Let’s hope Sterling has learned enough from Fender to only have one import color in production each year. With that many already sold, I expect Reverb to be flooded with $400 blues and $500 blacks by time the 2019 NAMM rolls around.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 25, 2018)

marcwormjim said:


> Let’s hope Sterling has learned enough from Fender to only have one import color in production each year. With that many already sold, I expect Reverb to be flooded with $400 blues and $500 blacks by time the 2019 NAMM rolls around.



including all the ebmm versions.

the stealth just doesn't work on the sterling without the ebony fretboard though.
black guitar. brown board. why.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 25, 2018)

_Sexist._


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 25, 2018)

Majesty is the best guitar ever, but you guys already knew that.

The St. Vincent I played was really nice. It had a great feel (I have man boobs) and sounded killer (but not metal). My only qualm was that the neck around the first few frets was FAT (like me). It was hurting my hand and wrist to play.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 25, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> the st vincent is also now their best selling guitar ever. it has already outsold all of the jp's put together.


Do you have a citation for that? Genuinely interested.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2018)

I think the St. Vincent shape is awesome and I’m a picky SOB.

I would rock that Stealth if only it had 7-strings.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2018)

narad said:


> It was made to be comfortable to both men and women.


And yet it's not that comfortable to play. The only guitar I've disliked playing as much as the st.vincent due to the ergonomics was a firebird. It's not that great for classical positioned playing, the fret access is meh, and the mini humbuckers are meh. The rosewood neck on the ebmm version is pure sex though. Aesthetically speaking, I love the look of the st. vincent, but it's just not that comfy imo.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 25, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> the st vincent is also now their best selling guitar ever. it has already outsold all of the jp's put together.



Maybe you're trolling and I'm just taking the bait... But I almost don't even see how it's physically possibly for them to have produced enough of the St Vincent model in the short amount of time its been out to outsell the large amount of JPs that have been sold over the last, what, 17 years?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

The St.Vincent is selling very, very well. Much better than you'd expect considering how much e-hate it gets. 

According to the EBMM blog it was the fourth best selling model of 2017, behind only the StingRay bass (of course), and two different Majesty models.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh I don't doubt that at all. Opinions of this forum do not correlate with real world guitar sales by far, but I took what he said as all the JPs put together of all time, since he said "ever". I'm sure that they are very close to JP numbers for last year.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The St.Vincent is selling very, very well. Much better than you'd expect considering how much e-hate it gets.
> 
> According to the EBMM blog it was the fourth best selling model of 2017, behind only the StingRay bass (of course), and two different Majesty models.



OMG two Majesty models were their 2nd and 3rd best sellers? IMHO that is an oogly thing.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 25, 2018)

cardinal said:


> OMG two Majesty models were their 2nd and 3rd best sellers? IMHO that is an oogly thing.



Oooh those fightin’ words sir!!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 25, 2018)

Not a fan of the St Vincent model. To each their own though. 

I guess no chance of getting an 8 strng Majesty?


----------



## scrub (Jan 25, 2018)

Smoked Porter said:


> Yeah man, maybe if you had a boob or two, you'd understand.


holy crap. i finally get it! why they went with that shape...makes total sense now


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

cardinal said:


> OMG two Majesty models were their 2nd and 3rd best sellers? IMHO that is an oogly thing.





Try as I might, I freaking hate that thing. I can deal with ugly, but it doesn't even sound or play like anything special. I still think the standard JP7s sound better stock.


----------



## scrub (Jan 25, 2018)

really hard time believing the st. vincent has outsold all the jps.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 25, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Try as I might, I freaking hate that thing. I can deal with ugly, but it doesn't even sound or play like anything special. I still think the standard JP7s sound better stock.



What?! I'm not really a fan of neck through's as far as sound goes but I thought the majesty was super comfortable, pretty much played itself.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

Spicypickles said:


> What?! I'm not really a fan of neck through's as far as sound goes but I thought the majesty was super comfortable, pretty much played itself.



It wasn't terrible, not by a long shot, just absolutely nothing special. They hype it up as some otherworldly experience, but really it's not. 

I've tried over a dozen of them now, both 6s and 7s, and still not wowed.

I still feel the original JP models are the most comfortable and best sounding. 

The quality across them all is identical.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 25, 2018)

scrub said:


> really hard time believing the st. vincent has outsold all the jps.


Sounds like a marketing ploy, similar to another Vincent having "the best selling Chrysalis debut of all time" despite not having any actual hits.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jan 25, 2018)

scrub said:


> holy crap. i finally get it! why they went with that shape...makes total sense now



Nah I was just piling on what marc said and making fun of the marketing for it. Maybe you're being sarcastic too and I'm missing it


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 25, 2018)

That’s just what I heard. Shrug. They don’t actially sell that many guitars. They’ve been selling the st Vincents almost as fast as they can make them. I could see how it’s possible. I could be wrong.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2018)

Speaking of Majesty


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 25, 2018)

I tried the St Vincent and I liked it, mainly because I'm a dude who likes having little wood above the bridge due to my picking position (my arm is more or less as close to my body as possible). It offers the same comfort in that regard as explorers and flying Vs.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 25, 2018)

Here’s the link that Music Man put out for new colors and whatnot. I’m a little confused by the colors listed for the JP6 since the only new color on there is Firemist Purple. The other 3 have been around for years now. 

I’m hoping more is available at NAMM. 

-Phil

http://blog.music-man.com/news/ernie-ball-music-man-2018-product-announcement-namm-kick-off/


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 25, 2018)

petruccirocks02 said:


> The other 3 have been around for years now.



I thought the same thing! Like what are they trying to pull here..


----------



## r33per (Jan 25, 2018)

petruccirocks02 said:


> I’m a little confused by the colors listed for the JP6 since the only new color on there is Firemist Purple.


I totally read that as *Feminist *Purple.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 25, 2018)

r33per said:


> I totally read that as *Feminist *Purple.


Same. Fucking Twitter.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 25, 2018)

Absolutely LOVING my BFR Cutlass right now! 

And there might be a new 2018 JP on the horizon for me...


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 25, 2018)

USMarine75 said:


> Absolutely LOVING my BFR Cutlass right now!
> 
> And there might be a new 2018 JP on the horizon for me...



Which JP?


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 25, 2018)

petruccirocks02 said:


> Which JP?



I've been looking at buying one of the JP15s with roasted flame maple necks. I have a fetish for them necks lol.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 25, 2018)

USMarine75 said:


> I've been looking at buying one of the JP15s with roasted flame maple necks. I have a fetish for them necks lol.



The JP15’s are killer. I was eyeing up that trans black JP15 that’s being released but I want to see the purple BFR JP with the bound neck that was in a NAMM video first. 

-Phil


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 25, 2018)

petruccirocks02 said:


> The JP15’s are killer. I was eyeing up that trans black JP15 that’s being released but I want to see the purple BFR JP with the bound neck that was in a NAMM video first.
> 
> -Phil


Trans black JP15? Where am that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2018)

Only $399. At least for the cheapest model.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 25, 2018)

Spicypickles said:


> Trans black JP15? Where am that?


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 25, 2018)

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 58684


Whoa......


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 25, 2018)

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 58684



Oh noooooooooo


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 25, 2018)

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 58684



Oh god.....I shouldn't have asked.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 25, 2018)

Double


----------



## Opion (Jan 25, 2018)

I'll be damned, that JP15 is rad. I like that more companies are offering roasted flame maple boards, it looks great on almost any color.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 26, 2018)

No sign of the JP8 or Jason Richardson signature at NAMM?


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 26, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> No sign of the JP8 or Jason Richardson signature at NAMM?


Nope, doesn't look like it. I seriously doubt it will ever be made.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 26, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> No sign of the JP8 or Jason Richardson signature at NAMM?



The JP8 was something that JP was interested in but he said it wasn’t a priority at the moment and said that no prototypes had been made yet. 

The JR signature I’m thinking will happen at next winter NAMM more than likely. 

-Phil


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)

The JP8 is The Last Guardian/Starcraft Ghost of the ERG world.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 26, 2018)

I really wish we could get some pictures of the new JP colors. EBMM's blog only shows the purple one but there are 4 more colors. Man for day 1 NAMM, there sure are a lack of pictures.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 26, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> I really wish we could get some pictures of the new JP colors. EBMM's blog only shows the purple one but there are 4 more colors. Man for day 1 NAMM, there sure are a lack of pictures.



If you mean pearl redburst, mystic dream, and stealth, you can just google those because they definitely aren't new colors.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 26, 2018)

JoeyBTL said:


> If you mean pearl redburst, mystic dream, and stealth, you can just google those because they definitely aren't new colors.


Black, Pearl Redburst, Firemist Purple, Mystic Dream, and the Yellow one.

Now that I think about it, I guess you are right. Then let me see more pictures of the yellow and purple one lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 26, 2018)

Do you think it's a mistake on the colors? They can't be serious about claiming current finishes are new for 2018. Mystic Dream is like the iconic finish for JP


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 26, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> Do you think it's a mistake on the colors? They can't be serious about claiming current finishes are new for 2018. Mystic Dream is like the iconic finish for JP


I think it's because of it being the 2018 JP6/7 which has different features from before like the black hardware..... maybe? I have no idea.


----------



## r33per (Jan 26, 2018)

r33per said:


> I totally read that as *Feminist *Purple.





Albake21 said:


> Black, Pearl Redburst, Firemist Purple, Mystic Dream, and the Yellow one.


Argh! I did it again!!!


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 26, 2018)

Pete DuBaldo on the EBMM forum had this to say 
“The JP lineup has been changed slightly.

JP6 models now only come loaded (matching headstock, piezo, JP shield inlays) and now have matte black hardware!
Colors are Mystic Dream, Pearl Redburst, Firemist Purple, Firemist Gold, and Stealth Black

JPX, JP12, JP13, JP16 are discontinued, JPXI still available (black onyx) as well as JP15 (teal, sahara, and now trans black, all choice of flame or quilt) “


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 26, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> Pete DuBaldo on the EBMM forum had this to say
> “The JP lineup has been changed slightly.
> 
> JP6 models now only come loaded (matching headstock, piezo, JP shield inlays) and now have matte black hardware!
> ...


Damn a mystic dream with black hardware probably looks really slick!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2018)

Kind of a bummer you can't get a base JP anymore. Those were THE best deal for an amazing sleeper guitar...if you could find one. 

I wonder if that's going to have any impact on pricing.


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2018)

The JPX is discontinued. WTF.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 26, 2018)

http://forums.ernieball.com/ernie-ball-music-man-guitars/67001-pics-namm-2018-a.html

Looks like the JPX, JP12, JP13 and JP16 are all discontinued. JP6’s now only come fully loaded and from what it looks like, they’ll only be available with black hardware. 

-Phil


----------



## R34CH (Jan 26, 2018)

The JP6 is such a unique guitar for me personally in that I'll want it, try it, hate it, decide against it, and then find myself wanting it again 6 months later.

Rinse and repeat. For some reason I keep coming back to it...and I'm really digging the black hardware now.


----------



## scrub (Jan 26, 2018)

RIP JP12


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 26, 2018)

R34CH said:


> The JP6 is such a unique guitar for me personally in that I'll want it, try it, hate it, decide against it, and then find myself wanting it again 6 months later.
> 
> Rinse and repeat. For some reason I keep coming back to it...and I'm really digging the black hardware now.


This is exactly me lol


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Jan 26, 2018)

That new JP15 color is fire. This might make me buckle down and purchase one


----------



## scrub (Jan 26, 2018)

anyone know if the black JP15 comes with a flame top?


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 26, 2018)

It says flame or quilt as options for the 15. 

Also, used prices on all the others will increase a bit over time as there won’t be any new supply entering the market.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 26, 2018)

+1 on the new JP15 color being very nice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)

Damn they really cleaned house on the JP series.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 26, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Damn they really cleaned house on the JP series.


To be fair, they were making so many that it could have been it's own line or company instead of just a signature.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 26, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 26, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> To be fair, they were making so many that it could have been it's own line or company instead of just a signature.



It SHOULD be it’s own line. At this point it’s ubiquitous. He’s never played one singular model/color. Let people order a one-off directly for $3-4k+ already.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm sure the different slight variants of the JP were cannibalizing each other's sales. 

It makes more sense to reel in what was a very bloated lineup.

I'm just surprised they're taking it so far.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 26, 2018)

Who doesn't want an armrest ? real innocent question


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 26, 2018)

77zark77 said:


> Who doesn't want an armrest ? real innocent question



Do you mean like “why is there no scoop” on a certain model?


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 26, 2018)

Wow, some big changes in the JP line. This is the first time since 2001 that any models were discontinued!

Aside from culling the lineup due to numbers alone, they've consolidated the popular specs into the refresh models. That's a good thing, in my opinion. I feel like a lot of the technology going on under the hood in the annual update guitars (chambering, 'tone blocks', etc.) wasn't ever appreciated that much. So choices between models boiled down to things like buying a JPX if you wanted black hardware or a 5-way switch, or getting a JP15 rather than a JP13 if you wanted figured woods rather than an opaque grey for the colour. There were other minor differences (larger or smaller radii, etc.), but all models were comparable in terms of function and quality. Then the majesty came out, and the annual update guitars basically became footprints of incremental spec changes leading to the preferred design, perhaps detracting from their appeal unless you despise the Majesty (and many do). Meanwhile, the JP15 was basically the final stamp on what the 'BFR-style' guitar should be once Petrucci moved on. So yes, there was a lot of fat in need of trimming once JP settled into his choices. 

What's left looks to be all the top picks. People have been begging for black hardware for years, now they have it on both non-majesty models (and maybe the Majesty, too?). More colourways on just a couple of models rather than a bunch of different models with only one colour; it's still not a lot of choice, but what's there looks appealing. It also looks like the JP6/7 models may have made the switch to ebony once and for all--the same flavour that was on the JP1, judging from the look of that fretboard.

All in all some solid choices. The figuring on the maple necks on ALL the EBMM models is nuts though. I know it isn't that uncommon to find wood of that quality on the JP15, but that's definitely a couple steps above EBMM's usual fare. Either they've upped their game or made NAMM samples with the boards from the top of the pile. I hope it's the former, but only time will tell.


----------



## XiXora (Jan 26, 2018)

Listening to the Guitar Nerds podcast, it seems EBMM don't really sort their wood that much. You may get something uniquely figured, you may not. They just get run through the system.
By the looks of it, they are cutting down on SKUs like Gibson did a year or two ago. They removed the Rosewood neck from the St Vincent. I would love a Rosewood neck JP (it is my favourite neck wood) but I think CITES has ruined that for me as more and more manufacturers are looking for alternatives.

All I know is that I have an expensive year ahead of me… and maybe a divorce


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 26, 2018)

XiXora said:


> All I know is that I have an expensive year ahead of me… and maybe a divorce


Well, here's what ya do about the pending divorce. "Quit playing guitar" and give me all of your stuff. When she divorces you, she'll take half of the junk you don't give a shit about, and then pay for shipping to get all your stuff back.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 26, 2018)

Dang, I'm loving my JP13. I think there's something perfect about the 17" radius for me. Oh well. I never bought a "new" one anyway so I'll just have to continually scour the classifieds for more JPs that I would want.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 26, 2018)

I've read like 5 guides to the old jp lineup and i still don't get.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 27, 2018)

Furtive Glance said:


> Dang, I'm loving my JP13. I think there's something perfect about the 17" radius for me. Oh well. I never bought a "new" one anyway so I'll just have to continually scour the classifieds for more JPs that I would want.



The 17” radius is awesome. My fuschia sparkle Majesty has that radius and it’s absolutely insane how low my action is with minimal buzzing. Plays like butter. 

-Phil


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2018)

I've been wavering on getting a JP12 or JPX for the last few weeks so I hope nobody snatches up the ones I've been watching now  I loved my JP12-7 but prefer 6. I suppose worst case scenario I get a JPXI or JP15 (because damn that thing rules)

Then again there are a lot of used JP13's at good prices...hmm


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 27, 2018)

Can anyone comment on the JP guitars that have gloss necks? I REALLY don't like glossy necks because of sticking, but I've always wanted a JP with the newer body style (basically not the JP6/7 body).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2018)

God Petrucci giveth...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2018)

So does EBMM make guitars still or are we just getting Sterlings?


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 27, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Can anyone comment on the JP guitars that have gloss necks? I REALLY don't like glossy necks because of sticking, but I've always wanted a JP with the newer body style (basically not the JP6/7 body).



I have a weird impression of this. The BFR JP7 I played back in 2007 or whenever they first came out didn't do it for me. Felt "sticky" but lots of people had the opinion that it was a smooth neck. 

My roasted JPX and painted JP13 are smooth AF. They're wonderful.


----------



## Curt (Jan 27, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> God Petrucci giveth...




As someone that can't afford a 7 string JP 15, these look sweet. But I've heard the trems on them are practically garbage, and so are the pickups. Unfortunate, really, but at the price these come in at, I'm not surprised. Would gladly pay $1200 or so for a higher end import version with the actual EBMM JP trem and his dimarzios. But at that point, I guess I'd probably be better off spending a little more and finding a used jp7 or something.


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Can anyone comment on the JP guitars that have gloss necks? I REALLY don't like glossy necks because of sticking, but I've always wanted a JP with the newer body style (basically not the JP6/7 body).


My JP12 was extremely smooth, didn't ever stick to it. I also played a JPXI that was the same way.


----------



## avinu (Jan 27, 2018)

Crossing my fingers for tomorrow. I hope the JP8 finally becomes a reality.


----------



## teqnick (Jan 27, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Can anyone comment on the JP guitars that have gloss necks? I REALLY don't like glossy necks because of sticking, but I've always wanted a JP with the newer body style (basically not the JP6/7 body).



On my BFR, it felt pretty sticky, but on the JPXI i played recently, it wasnt as bad as I expected. There's one over at Chicago music exchange if you can swing over there. That's where i played the XI


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2018)

teqnick said:


> On my BFR, it felt pretty sticky, but on the JPXI i played recently, it wasnt as bad as I expected. There's one over at Chicago music exchange if you can swing over there. That's where i played the XI


How is that one? Im actually tempted to pull the trigger on it. I'd like to get the piezo working on it again but the price is good.


----------



## teqnick (Jan 27, 2018)

Jake said:


> How is that one? Im actually tempted to pull the trigger on it. I'd like to get the piezo working on it again but the price is good.



It's in great shape aesthetically. It will slay with a good setup. It was my first experience with fishman's, and those werent bad either. I was tempted as well until I got my Mayones.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 27, 2018)

My Majesty has a gloss neck and it’s super fast. I don’t notice any stickiness or drag like you’d expect with a Gibson or something similar.

-Phil


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 27, 2018)

teqnick said:


> On my BFR, it felt pretty sticky, but on the JPXI i played recently, it wasnt as bad as I expected. There's one over at Chicago music exchange if you can swing over there. That's where i played the XI


Ohhh I'll have to head over there after work one of these days to try it out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 27, 2018)

avinu said:


> Crossing my fingers for tomorrow. I hope the JP8 finally becomes a reality.


Why tomorrow, are they supposed to announce something?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Why tomorrow, are they supposed to announce something?



Last day of NAMM


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 27, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Last day of NAMM


Ahh, well like I've said the past two NAMMs it won't happen and I seriously doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2018)

These are called the Ray24CA. Supposed to be a middle ground between the SUB Ray4 and the Ray34.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 30, 2018)

petruccirocks02 said:


> My Majesty has a gloss neck and it’s super fast. I don’t notice any stickiness or drag like you’d expect with a Gibson or something similar.
> 
> -Phil



Your Majesty has a gloss neck? Both of mine are satin


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 30, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> Your Majesty has a gloss neck? Both of mine are satin


I thought every Majesty neck was satin...


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 30, 2018)

The JpXI I had, had a finished neck. I felt that it didn’t inhibit me hand at all. Never felt sticky


----------



## scrub (Jan 31, 2018)

My JP12 neck has no stickiness at all.


----------



## R34CH (Jan 31, 2018)

Are there any differences between the neck carves of the different JPs? If I've tried one have I tried them all?


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 31, 2018)

R34CH said:


> Are there any differences between the neck carves of the different JPs? If I've tried one have I tried them all?


I'm pretty sure they are the same, could be wrong though. One thing I was told was that Music Man does not list neck thickness on their site. The reason for this is because the necks are hand shaped so not every neck is the same.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 31, 2018)

Every one I've owned has been the same, with the exception being the older BFRs with the fat upper horn, which had a slightly thicker, more rounded profile.

The Majesties have the same profile as the JPs as well.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 31, 2018)

I can't remember details about each model since its been a while since I've researched each one but I am positive that not all of them have the same neck. I believe they got thinner after the BFR or the JPX models. As far as the Majesty and other recent ones, I'm not sure exactly.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 31, 2018)

The Majesty 7 I played had a very thin neck with rounded shoulders, which is kinda what I remember from the old school original JP7 I played many years ago.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are the same, could be wrong though. One thing I was told was that Music Man does not list neck thickness on their site. The reason for this is because the necks are hand shaped so not every neck is the same.



The necks are hand finished, but the overall profile is CNC. You can see them being cut in a couple EBMM promotional videos.

I'm sitting across the room from three JP7s with identical necks. I've owned others, and can verify that there isn't a noticeable difference from guitar to guitar of the same model. 

They don't list neck specs because they choose not to. Not everyone does, so I don't think it's a big deal. Actual neck thickness means little as the shape is just as important, and there's no real accurate way of expressing shape without giving graphic cross sections of the neck, which even then would mean little.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 31, 2018)

I think with the JPXI the big deal was the new neck carve, which was thinner, and the flatter radius. Or maybe the JP12, but I think all the subsequent JP models had it.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 31, 2018)

Alright guys, quick help. I see that there are like 7!pages and I’m on my way out the door for dinner, but is there ANY news on a EBMM 8 string this year? I see none in the extended range forum and I’m hoping against hope.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 31, 2018)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Alright guys, quick help. I see that there are like 7!pages and I’m on my way out the door for dinner, but is there ANY news on a EBMM 8 string this year? I see none in the extended range forum and I’m hoping against hope.


None this year


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2018)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Alright guys, quick help. I see that there are like 7!pages and I’m on my way out the door for dinner, but is there ANY news on a EBMM 8 string this year? I see none in the extended range forum and I’m hoping against hope.



Supposedly the JP8 has been shelved.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 31, 2018)

Good. The world doesn’t need another straight fret 8 string super strat. I mean, I’m sure it would be crazy quality. But like, do you really want to enter that market at this stage?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 31, 2018)

YES lol, I’ve played fans and plenty of straight scale 8s, each has its own qualities I dig but nothing is quite as good as pretty much any JP6 variant I’ve played. For me at least, they’re juuuuuuust right. I’d love to see what they could bring to the 8 market, straight fanned or otherwise, bummer it got set aside again. But hey, if Ive lived to see the Saints won a super bowl, I can keep hope alive here


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 31, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Good. The world doesn’t need another straight fret 8 string super strat. I mean, I’m sure it would be crazy quality. But like, do you really want to enter that market at this stage?


I completely agree, but I'm also not an 8 string player.


----------



## trem licking (Jan 31, 2018)

the world will absolutely need it if it still has a trem and piezo


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 1, 2018)

JP BFR and JPX profiles are identical, the JPXI and JP12 were a new thinner profile. The JP13 featured a slightly thicker neck than before which carried onto the JP15/16. The Majesties are pretty close to the XI/12 being that they're just as thin, and the profile was developed with the neck through in mind. There were very subtle differences across the model's neck profiles, I'd find it hard to compare unless you had them side by side. I had quite a few concurrently and can confirm this myself.

It's actually a shame they're discontinuing those models, but If you haven't bought one by now I can't imagine someone being too upset about it. No point in keeping something in rotation if it isn't bringing in sales.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 1, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Good. The world doesn’t need another straight fret 8 string super strat. I mean, I’m sure it would be crazy quality. But like, do you really want to enter that market at this stage?



_"I don't want something, so no one should have it."_

-Not A Sane Person


----------



## Casper777 (Feb 1, 2018)

So no new JP model for this year?! It has been 2 years without anything now 

Would still love a JP15 to add to my BFR and JP12


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 1, 2018)

Casper777 said:


> So no new JP model for this year?! It has been 2 years without anything now
> 
> Would still love a JP15 to add to my BFR and JP12



I'm sure they have something cooking.

Folks were spoiled by all the recent releases of new JPs, but remember things were pretty stagnant before the JPX came along. Two years isn't bad, and I'm almost positive we'll get something before the year is out.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 1, 2018)

I’m waiting for 2020, which will be the 20th anniversary for Petrucci with EBMM. I’m thinking something special will be released to commemorate the occasion.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 1, 2018)

I’m waiting for 2020, which will be the 20th anniversary for Petrucci with EBMM. I’m thinking something special will be released to commemorate the occasion.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> _"I don't want something, so no one should have it."_
> 
> -Not A Sane Person




Ok, a few points Mr. Sass

1) Fair. I respect that. 

2) I want even more colors on the more popular models, so I turned into a zero-sum game which it isn’t. So again, point to you. 

3) Man I don’t wanna hear someone’s lame “Got a new JP8 here’s my double drop A riffing” video, lol. But ok, they should be allowed to make their lame double drop A music if it makes their last two brain cells happy.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The necks are hand finished, but the overall profile is CNC. You can see them being cut in a couple EBMM promotional videos.
> 
> I'm sitting across the room from three JP7s with identical necks. I've owned others, and can verify that there isn't a noticeable difference from guitar to guitar of the same model.
> 
> They don't list neck specs because they choose not to. Not everyone does, so I don't think it's a big deal. Actual neck thickness means little as the shape is just as important, and there's no real accurate way of expressing shape without giving graphic cross sections of the neck, which even then would mean little.



This is why anecdotes often make for poor evidence  Of the 3 JP6s I owned, all 3 had the same profiles with slightly different thicknesses. Two were similar enough to say they were roughly the same, but one was marginally thinner. Of those two, one was a 2001 model, the other was a 2006. Then, when I purchased a new JP6 in 2009, it arrived with a noticeably thicker neck. As you say they're hand-finished, so there is going to be a bit of variability there, albeit not much. But if you get a neck that skews very thin, and a neck that skews very thick, you're going to notice a difference for sure. At least that's what I assume happened to me. 

Not that I minded. The JP profile with, like, ~1mm extra thickness is one comfy profile.


----------

